# Planning a BBQ



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

My son is graduating from High School in a couple weeks, and I'm going to be feeding about 20 people after the ceremony.  I'm looking for ways to step up a traditional outdoor BBQ.

So far, I'm thinking tri-tip and chicken, maybe chili beans or baked beans, baked potatoes, garlic bread, a salad of some kind and fruit.

It's all great food for a BBQ, but I'd like to add a little WOW to it for my guests.  Any ideas?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For an interesting twist, serve Huli-Huli Chicken, http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2009/6/5/make_huli_huli_chicken, and I'd switch out the Baked Potatoes for a Potato-Macaroni Salad and maybe some grilled Zucchini.

The Potato-Macaroni salad is simply Southern Style Hash Browns, the little cubed frozen potatoes, salad macaroni (I stir the frozen potatoes into the drained hot macaroni, that defrosts the potatoes and chills the macaroni), add some diced tomatoes, bell peppers (green, yellow, red), and red onion and dress with a 50-50 mixture of mayonnaise and Italian dressing.

Grilled Zucchini is simple, slice zucchini lengthwise, drizzle with olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper, grill for about 3-4 minutes a side.

Orange ambrosia would be good, orange supremes with shredded coconut, or even sliced oranges with thinly sliced Red Onion.

Of course, with the Tri-tip you WILL have some Pico de Gallo, correct?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd add some dips to be had with bread sticks and crudite for nibbles, maybe a tzatziki (sp?) - really easy to make and maybe a hummus. Use some veg that are in season - could be celery, sugar snap peas, cauliflower florettes etc.

Real easy nibble is store bought doritos and a bought salsa - they always disappear fast at our bbqs.  I like to heat them in microwave/oven first, toss in a handful of grated cheddar once hot & serve with the salsa.

Try some bacon rolls pierced with pre-soaked cocktail sticks, or even rolls of deli ham with a slice same size as ham of your favourite (flexible) deli cheese, say swiss, Jarlsberg or shaved cheddar.  They only take a small amount of time onn the grill.

Look up some recipes too for quesedillas - they are quick.  Can make day before and store in fridge, many fillings you can use.  Cook, cut into wedges, plate & serve.

Big bowls of buttered and salted popcorn.  Can get the microwave packs at stores now, could sprinkle after cooking with smoked paprika to go with the bbq theme.

Big mild green chillies stuffed with cream cheese and a cooked prawn- mesy but so tasty - quick too.  Can be prepared day before then just bung them on the grill till chilli skin starts to almost blacken.  Make sure to secure them with a pre-soaked cocktail stick.

Hope some of this helped, and good luck with the day, congrats to your son!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Homemade baked beans are so much better than the canned ones.

* Exported from MasterCook *

                               Baked Beans

Recipe By     :Mary Brown
Serving Size  : 16    Preparation Time :0:45
Categories    : sides

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1           48oz jar  cooked white beans -- drained (can use dried, soak and cook partially)
  1           pound  bacon -- fried until not quite crispy, reserve the fat
  1           large  onion -- peeled and chopped
  8           tablespoons  sugar
  2/3        cup  molasses
  2          teaspoons  dry mustard
  4          teaspoons  salt -- optional
  2          teaspoons  black pepper -- or to taste, start with 1/2tsp
  4         tablespoons  bacon fat
                        water -- just to cover everything

combine everything in a bbq pit or oven safe dish or crockpot. Cook at 225 to 250 or on low for the crockpot for 8 to 10 hours


----------



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow!  These are some great ideas!  Thank you all so much.

Yes, I definitely was considering pico de gallo with the tri tip.  Also, chips and salsa are also staple, AND of course, grilled zucchini - always so delicious

These are wonderful, and thank you for the baked bean recipe.  I always make my own too - so much better.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Many times all it takes to create that Wow! factor is to serve the same thing using a different presentation.

For instance, take that grilled zucchini. Great, just as described. But consider this: Cut the zucchini in lengthwise slices, 3/16-1/4 inch thick. Brush with olive oil, sprinkle with salt & pepper, and grill just until tender and nice grill marks appear.

Meanwhile, make a filling. Something simple, like cream cheese and dill will do. Or a bit fancier, if you like; perhaps a goat cheese and smoked salmon type spread.

Smear each zucchini slice with the filling, and roll up, pinwheel fashion. While a toothpick hold them nicely, a wilted chive, tying the rolls, looks much better. Some fresh herbs "growing" from the center of the pinwheel is even more appealing.

Make these the day before, and serve cold.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't forget the vegetarians!  Some nice grilled portabellos or eggplant.

I can't imagine a bbq without a potato salad.  What's good about it is you can make it the day before and then you don't have to deal with it on the day of the party considering that you're planning this party after a graduation ceremony.

I've had a lot of success with this dip:

Red Pepper Dip

- 1 jar of roasted red peppers with garlic (drained)

- 1 cup feta cheese

- 1 cup greek yogurt

- 1 tsp red pepper flakes

- 2 tbsp olive oil

- salt to taste (careful, the feta is salty)

Just whiz the above ingredients in a FP and serve along side breadsticks, crackers, veggie platter, and it will be gone in no time.


----------



## venom (Jan 12, 2010)

BBQ, now were talking!!!! I do two major BBQ parties every year and besides my smoked meats (you got me thinking about trying a triangle roast), some of my quests favorites are:

Sweet Corn Tomalitos

Italian Pasta Salad, my recipe is killer

Guacamole, Salsa and Chips (fresh made guac and salsa)

Chicken wings, (I used a sweetened version of the Hooters sauce)

Bread Pudding

Grilled Vanilla Lime Pineapple Kabobs

Good old watermelon slices

You want any recipes, let me know.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

PeteMcCracken said:


> For an interesting twist, serve Huli-Huli Chicken, http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2009/6/5/make_huli_huli_chicken, and I'd switch out the Baked Potatoes for a Potato-Macaroni Salad and maybe some grilled Zucchini.
> 
> The Potato-Macaroni salad is simply Southern Style Hash Browns, the little cubed frozen potatoes, salad macaroni (I stir the frozen potatoes into the drained hot macaroni, that defrosts the potatoes and chills the macaroni), add some diced tomatoes, bell peppers (green, yellow, red), and red onion and dress with a 50-50 mixture of mayonnaise and Italian dressing.
> 
> ...


Pete, I did Huli Huli Chicken on a beach in Hawaii for 2000, I had a Hibachi grill with two pieces of chicken cooking as the people went through the buffet, I heard one person say, look they cooked all this chicken on that hibachi............Chef BillB.......Huli Huli means to turn over and over again ...................Chef BillyB
........................


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

here is a great video showing how to BBQ pork perfectly:

http://www.bethecook.com/recipes/How-to-Grill-Pork


----------



## carriei (Jun 15, 2010)

IF they like lamb meat, you can try that. That would be something different.


----------



## stevenjoe (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the great tips. I will have to try and remember this next time I am planning a BBQ.

Steven


----------



## philosophos (Jun 22, 2010)

You know, a lot of people miss out on the idea of making their own bbq sauce.

The base is just various ratios of tomato paste and fruit puree (even ketchup and jam) with some kind of sweetener. The choice in fruits makes a big difference on how the bbq sauce turns out. It's hard to mess up, and you can go nuts with the creativity of the seasonings.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And sometimes not even the tomato product---ask anyone from eastern North Carolina.


----------



## yummitummi (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is how I impress my friends when I grill out!

I make Korean BBQ beef and chicken.

Korean BBQ beef is "bulgogi" = "bul = fire" "gogi = beef"

I use the same marinade for beef and chicken (for my friends who don't like beef)

You will want to keep either the beef or chicken in the marinade for at least 30 minutes up to overnight. It's more flavorful the longer it marinades but I would not do any longer than overnight.

1 lb - either chicken (boneless skinless breast/thighs cut into 1" cubes) OR beef (flank steak or sliced thin beef sirloin)

**i put chicken cubes or beef cubes on wooden skewers that have been soaked after marinating

1/4 cup soy sauce

2 tbsp sugar

1/2 asian pear ground up in food processor/blender (*optional)

2 tsp ground black pepper powder (or black pepper if you don't have the powder)

2 garlic cloves crushed

2 tsp sesame oil

3 green onions finely cut

add all the ingredients in a big bowl and add meat, cover, marinate.

cook on grill, depending on size of pieces time will vary...

you can cook in a fry pan too! add just a little tbsp of vegetable oil to a hot pan and add meat. drain excessive marinade first or it will splatter.


----------



## ruthmoore (Aug 10, 2010)

may I know what is an asian pear? thanks!
Session data


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you have never had one......its wonderful, so juicy and sweet, a twist between a pear and an apple.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrus_pyrifolia


----------



## yummitummi (Aug 9, 2010)

Asian Pears are DELICIOUS!

They have a light golden color. You want to peel the outside as it can be bitter, but the skin is very thin. You want a good sized one. I have seen them showing up in supermarkets but those tend to be very bitter. A good sized one will be slightly, larger than a big apple, stay away from very dark colored skin ones. They are round like and apple, rather than the typical bosc-type pears.

They will be firm to touch.

Eating a perfectly ripened asian pear is heaven! They are juicy, crisp, sweet, and have a slight honey, apple-pear taste.

Try one!

My mom use to always slice one up after a big meal as a light dessert.


----------



## kvonnj (Aug 3, 2010)

Are we talking "barbecue," or just a cookout?

BBQ without ribs simply isn't really a BBQ. And if you have ribs, you simply MUST have cole slaw. (We aren't barbarians, after all.)

I'd be thrilled to help in this arena if I can.


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

I would grill the garlic bread, either slice a pre-made loaf in half, butter and garlic as usual and place face down on the grill. Or Better yet, cook the bread right on the grill. Make a normal bread or pizza dough, stretch out in olive oil pizza style, and throw it directly on the grate. Stay close because this will cook and burn fast, especially if you're using charcoal. While the first side is cooking brush topside w/ olive oil, sprinkle w/ garlic powder, and any other seasonings you like. Flip the dough, I find a cookie sheet works best. Brush once more w/ olive oil and cover w. minced garlic. I also like to add toasted sesame seeds.  I like to serve this w/ a fresh tomato and basil bruschetta.

Total cook time over hot charcoal about 2 min a side, but lift to a corner to check if you suspect it's starting to burn. A little char is OK, a lot of char, not so much.  I rarely use a gas grill but find the bread takes a little longer to cook over a gas flame, but that also gives you a little more leeway.


----------



## kvonnj (Aug 3, 2010)

If you're still looking for ideas, kabobs are always a hit, and they're real cheap and easy.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Spam alert!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a traditional California style barbecue which sort of came out of the central coastal valleys.  A lot of people call it "Santa Maria" style.  

Tri-tip or top block sirloin are the main meats -- although you can add other things if you want.  Ideally, they aren't smoked in a smoker, but cooked open pit over a bed of live oak coals.  Most people don't have pits or grills which can handle a fire made from pieces of wood large enough to make coals, but you can certainly use a good hardwood lump charcoal (like Lazzeri Mesquite or Oak), or a mix of hardwood lump charcoal and some actual hardwood lumps. 

Most people don't have the kinds of grills which allow you to raise the grate high enough to deal with the vagaries of a fresh coals from wood fire either.  But that's not a big issue anymore either.  The trick -- and it isn't that much of a trick since the birth of good covered grills like Webbers -- is to get a good sear on the outside, then finish cooking the tri tips over indirect heat or high enough above a live fire that the outside doesn't turn to coal while the inside moves to medium rare.

Beans -- but "frijoles de la olla," not baked beans, and not "chili beans" either -- are one of the traditional garnishes.  I love baked beans but with tri, regular beans are just so California.   The big deal tradition from the central coastal valleys is pinquito beans, but pintos will do fine. 

Other very traditional garnishes -- traditional to the point of being mandatory -- are a simple salsa like your pico de gallo; sourdough bread done as garlic bread; and a simple, retro (no candied walnuts!), green salad, like Caesar, Green Goddess, etc. 

The coastal valleys saw some eclectic immigration before WW II, and you see some things you might not think of as California, American or even barbecue.  For instance, in the Santa Ynez Valley around Solvang you often see Danish style cucumber salad; it's not uncommon to see Portuguese linguica in some of the other valleys; Santa Barbara waters are known for shrimp (which do pretty darn well on the grill); no meal of this sort can go wrong with one sort of artichoke dish or another; and avocado, whether as guacamole or in some other way, won't make you any enemies, either; and, well, you get the picture.

Your grilled zucchini would work very indeed.  So would a warm "Mediterranean style" salad made from a variety of grilled vegetables -- say zucchini, onion, eggplant, peppers, and tomatoes.

People from the south might say it's "grlling" and not "barbecue,"  but we Californians know better.  It's how we do.

It sounds like you're already three-quarters of the way there.  So, wotthehell wotthehell, might as well go all the way.    

If any of this sounds good, let me know if you'd like assistance with specific techniques, rubs, recipes or whatever.  It's one of my favorite styles of cooking, and I'd love to help. 

BDL

PS.  Go Cal!


----------

